# Gun for spraying acrylic latex?



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I have the HF purple gravity feed HVLP gun and have sprayed lacquer with it quite successfully. I would like to try spraying an acrylic latex paint. Is this an ok gun to use for the job? If not, can someone recommend an acceptable HF gun and a thinning amount for the SW ProClassic interior paint?

I am pretty new to spraying and am not sure whether paint requires a siphon gun or what size tip and pressures are required.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Now that I'm thinking about it, I may opt to have SW color match a precat lacquer to the color of trim paint I'll be using throughout the house. I like the idea of sticking to spraying lacquer for cabinets and built-ins as long as it will match the trim paint color, which will be SW ProClassic.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't see how you are getting away with spraying latex in that gun. Any cup gun I've used you have to thin latex so much it goes on like colored water. If you are able to spray latex you should be able to spray acrylic latex as well. If you have very much to spray I would recommend using an airless sprayer or a pressure pot with a conventional sprayer. Harbor Freight has a pressure pot for about 100 bucks. I believe the gun and hose kit that goes with it is 40 or 50 bucks. Even spraying lacquer it works so much better. You can turn the gun at any angle and get into smaller places like the inside of cabinets.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I sprayed Dutch boy cabinet and trim latex paint using a cheap hvlp gun for all my kitchen cabinets, yes I had to thin it, and it took quite a few coats, but the finished product was excellent.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm assuming....and we all know where that leads.......


You're talkin "house paint".To use an HVLP gun......most of which(HF,cough,cough)are based on a 20+ y.o. Sata design.They,IMO just weren't designed to handle such a thick product.

There are problems,which I can't really put into words when you "cut" or "shear" a too thick of product through a spray gun.It isn't so much a factor of whether it's "doable" or not,but how it effects the outcome.

There are guns that'll spray "bondo"(automotive reference).....given a large enough orifice,.....we can "spray" concrete.So, yes.....you can spray house paint with an HVLP gun.

But it only gets deeper..........spraying is but one step.How well it "finishes" is dependent on the materials properties in that regard.And is where most folks drop the ball....they're caught up into the "spraying" and forget the chemistry/temp/bond side of the equation.


----------

